# Welcome to visit my basement greenhouse



## Ayreon (Mar 17, 2010)

Just uploaded my first videos on YouTube... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rgZUhK5NZE


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## ncart (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Clark (Mar 17, 2010)

Very well done! Total envy here.
Before I show my wife this, are you married?
Thank you.


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha, yes I'm married. But she is an orchidoholic as well. Maybe not of the same proportions as me, but...


----------



## Clark (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't watch it.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome setup!!!


----------



## Candace (Mar 17, 2010)

Neato.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, slippers everywhere!!!! Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 17, 2010)

You have a lot of plants in there! I'd say you definitely test positive for the disease commonly known as _musthavemoreorchids_. :clap: It's great to see your basement garden!


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks great! What do you use for lights? Just florescent?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2010)

this set up allows you to keep the humidity in, without damaging the house


----------



## swamprad (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice indeed. You have a lot of very happy looking, well grown plants. Enjoyed seeing it!


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 17, 2010)

ohio-guy said:


> It looks great! What do you use for lights? Just florescent?



Yes + one other.. don't know the english name of it









Lanmark said:


> You have a lot of plants in there! I'd say you definitely test positive for the disease commonly known as _musthavemoreorchids_. :clap: It's great to see your basement garden!



Haha, oh yeah. I'm already a member of OA. Orchidoholics Anonymous.
Right now I'm more or less stoned by inhaling the smell of my two Jumelleas.
Check them out here. DRUGS! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWrMh2GCS7w


----------



## Berrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Mattias - Metal Halide 150 W or 70 W.
I have four 150 W


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2010)

gorgeous orchids...what is your watering system?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 17, 2010)

Great set up, but where is the P. avatarii?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting configuration -- looks like lots of spikes are forming. But I also wonder how you water them?


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 17, 2010)

Ayreon said:


> Haha, oh yeah. I'm already a member of OA. Orchidoholics Anonymous.
> Right now I'm more or less stoned by inhaling the smell of my two Jumelleas.
> Check them out here. DRUGS!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWrMh2GCS7w



Nice nice nice! But I see snow outside! :sob: We only just got rid of ours in the past week or so. More is coming Sunday, but I believe it won't stay more than a day or two.


----------



## Hera (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice set up, you've given me ideas. Not cheap ones, but ideas......


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, I can watch it in the main office. Haha, I remeber those crooked brick columns under the tables! I'm thinking they better be hollow w/ a rod dowel thru them and cement fill!  Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey that was fun.

Thanks for the tour:clap:


----------



## chrismende (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a question - what's your watering system?
They look very, very happy!


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 19, 2010)

chrismende said:


> Just a question - what's your watering system?
> They look very, very happy!



I do it the hard way. I water them one by one.
Yes I know.. I spend a lot of time in there 

I use rain water (when it's not frozen like now).


----------



## toddybear (Mar 19, 2010)

They look good and healthy!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 20, 2010)

Excellent!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 21, 2010)

oh boy oh boy ..... those Swedes :rollhappy:

I love it :clap:

Greetings from Denmark

Lars


----------

